# driving on sand



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what do i need to know about driving on sand?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

First, search this site for the info. Lots on here.

Without thinking about it much...
Air down
Take good recovery equipment
Take food/water/oil/coolant/etc, ain't no stores out there
Drive in the ruts when possible
Don't brake hard, roll to a stop
Don't park below the high water mark
Don't forget your common sense.
.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

AIR down and don't drive like a moron! 

No sharp turns or sudden stops or starts. Try and stay in tracks that aren't too deep for your vehicle. 

Make sure you have all the saftey equipment with you.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

roger that!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

you don't say what you are driving but the biggest thing is to air down...usually to 20psi-that way you can go lower if you have to-stay in the ruts...follow the others, basically...& the other info you already got &...lots of info here if you run a search...pack a shovel just in case.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh yes and never spin you wheels.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Never get over confident. Just because you get on some hard sand (usually down by the waters edge) Do not take it out of four wheel drive, that hard sand can disappear quick and bury you up to your frame. (been there done that) Was having a blast at the water line Early February of 1984 and took it out of four wheel drive and well next thing I know the sand gave way to something similiar to quick sand. $75 bucks and a mile long walk in the cold later I was pulled out by a monster ford F350 LOL learned a expensive lesson that night. 

Oh yea always bring a fishing rod with you no telling what may be out there. That same night as I was walking away from the point the big blues blitzed the beach, they chased thousands of small fish (bunker maybe?) onto the beach as I watched. Several big blues even beached themselves. There I was, 20 yrs old, new truck buried, tide comming in, freezing my ass off, and the blues blitzing and I had no fishing rod with me. I was just down there testing my new 4x4 out LOL 

Never ever go on the beach with out safety gear and a fishing rod LMAO

Ken


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Hey Ken, That's something I haven't thought about much in these replies. 



> Do not take it out of four wheel drive, that hard sand can disappear quick and bury you up to your frame.


On these new "push button" actuation 4x4s: Don't the wheels have to be turning to engage the front differential?

Don't want to hijack the thread but thought it may shed some light on your comment...

hic


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

My 02 F250 had to have the front wheels spinning if the hubs were set to 'Auto' to engage. If the hubs were locked in manually beforehand, it didn't matter if they were moving or not. Most newer 4x4's with Auto hubs are this way.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Alot has been covered, could go in detail about some of the recovery equipment (shovel, 3/4" ply wood to set jack on, spare tire, shovel, 5 gal bucket to pour water around tires to firm sand up)....but another biggy is .......no matter how pretty it may be, avoid red/orange sand


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i have a 2004 F350 supercab manual locking 4x4 with the 6.0 diesel. it's pretty heavy up front...

any thoughts?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

hic-lock said:


> Hey Ken, That's something I haven't thought about much in these replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure as I was driving a Bronco II. It had manual locking hubs. Once locked I could switch between 2wd and 4WD high range on the fly. I had to be stopped to shift from either 2WD to 4WD low or 4WD high to 4WD low. That is what I was doing I was in 4WD high and the sand was hard so I just shifted into 2WD on the fly was doing fine for awhile until of course the bottom dropped out and I was burried   

Not sure with the new push button types....although I will soon as I am in the market for a new 4X4 which I will have real soon. Still shopping. Have narrowed it down to the Tacoma, 4Runner, Xtera and possibly the FJ Cruiser (having a hard time convincing the wife on that one though) I still like the manually shifted 4X4 though. Something about having a shifter vs a push button that I just like. Further just seems like one less electronic problem to worry about. However most seem to be going to the push button vs a shifter  

Ken


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

Before you start off again, reverse than move forward.


----------



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

stupidjet said:


> i have a 2004 F350 supercab manual locking 4x4 with the 6.0 diesel. it's pretty heavy up front...
> 
> any thoughts?


I have a 03 f250 crew cab same power package.
My oasis valves are set at 23lbs. works great.


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Take a look at ncbba.org and obpa.net.You will find a lot of info on what to take and where you can go. 
If you decide to join, the dues for each are small and they go to a very good cause.



hooper


----------

